# Combine your Eastern and Western zodiacs to make your true animal sign.



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

http://www.primalastrology.com/primal-zodiac-by-combination.html

...I'm a tarantula. I don't know what to say about this.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Interesting.You share a sign with Conrad and Arthur C Clarke. I get raccoon and share a sign with Werner Heisenberg. Definitely feel uncertain about that!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Cancer + Dog = Pit Bull


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Leo and Dragon: draw own conclusions.....

I do like the reference to James Randi, as he would regard this whole enterprise with deep skepticism.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm a boa constrictor and am a bit spooked at how accurate the analysis is!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I get hippopotamus. The description is wildly inaccurate but at least I share it with J.S. Bach!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay, Leo+Snake apparently makes a fox. Nice, I like that better than the other two signs. Not sure I agree with the description, though. I am not a very gifted liar--quite the opposite--and I definitely don't have expensive tastes.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Snail! Quite accurate description, too.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Gemini + Rooster = Parrot


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Aries + Pig = Dodo

Guess I'm already extinct. 

Alleged personality traits:"Like the now-extinct bird, members of the Dodo sign tend to be very naive, believing just about anything they are told."

Oh the Irony


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taurus + Rabbit = Hedgehog. 
Who knew?

I am, apparently, 'friendly, reserved, stylish, and sensitive.'

And I share the result with Bing Crosby = prickly & silky at the same time.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Pisces + Monkey = Cheetah

It says I am good at math—hilarious!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Sagittarius + Horse = Dove


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Taurus + Dog = Seagull

Has science gone too far?

Anyway here is where I usually copy/paste what the site says about my personality, but this is so long, I'll refrain.


----------

